# Crew needed for Saturday



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Looking for 2 maybe 3.
TARGETING AMBERJACKS

I am willing to run 50 miles out (140 gallons) if you have a a good spot in mind, otherwise, we are just going to the VA FOGG or German Charlie's

If you can put me on Amberjack's, I'll pay your part of the expenses. 
You will need your own equipment because I just don't have enough heavy stuff yet....
Bring your own snacks and drinks in Kroger bags, one big ice chest for all.
We'll get cut bait at BBT, live bait on the way (if I can figure out how)

Splitting expenses
26 Robalo
Twin 200's
140 gals
7 years in the gulf
Been 50 out in a 23' Ranger back in the day...
Still working the kinks out of this Robalo, but I have faith she will get us out and back safely. 

Robert
8324572295


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Still looking for 2 x 2cool crew*

Weather is looking good according to buoyweather....
German Charlie's, looking for AJ's

Me, my son (maybe), 2cool Alex (maybe) and Vic for sure...
I need at least TWO more "FOR SURES".....
Let me know
Leaving from Kirby's Marina in Freeport.
Or we can meet at BBT...

ROBERT
8324572295
TEXT or CALL


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Cancelled

Anybody else need crew ?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

[email protected] football season and they just become couch potato! 
===


----------



## allin (Aug 14, 2014)

*a j fishing*

I think fishing for amberjack may be closed --you might want to check


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

allin said:


> I think fishing for amberjack may be closed --you might want to check


This was for last Saturday trip when AJ was still open. Yep, it's closed now.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Ah man...
You had to remind me that I missed out on the last weekend to get some aj's ......

Just kidding !

Old post....


----------

